# Mayport, Florida



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 17, 2010)

We are now at the Mayport Naval Station at Mayport, FL. Staying on base at the Pelican Roost RV Park. Nice thing about this RV Park besides the free wi-fi, free ice, and free laundry is the view of all the ships going by. You can view them from your rig or sit out on your picnic table on your patio and watch them go to and fro. Great place and only $18 a day. I put some pictures on the albums. Enjoy!


----------



## vanole (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

Plus the Gym is right behind you and track is close by also.  If you are looking for a good Seafood place close by try Genes over off Penman.  The small CG exchange out the runway gate used always have cheaper prices on Soda etc than the mini mart on base or NEX for that matter.

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

Do I need to carry some kind of proof that I am a veteran to use military base facilities?? What?


----------



## CharlieS (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

I'm retired navy.... There are some great benefits associated with having spent a career in the military. Life can be hard while you are actually serving, but once you retire it all seems to be worth while.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 18, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida





> Bounder Boy - 8/17/2010  7:33 PM  Do I need to carry some kind of proof that I am a veteran to use military base facilities?? What?



You have to have a Military ID card. Retired service or disabled veteran. My husband is 100% PTD. So, you do have to have military privileges. We can use the RV Parks, Commissary, BX (or PX, NEX, MCX, depending on what type of base you are on). Although I have come across some parks that don't even ask to see an ID. But, if the Park is on base then you need either a base sticker on your vehicle and/or Military ID's. The Mayport RV Park is on base for instance but the one at Hurlburt Field, FL is not. (That is where we are headed next.) However, you have to go on base to check in, so you have to have an ID. You can also be retired DOD.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 18, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

From your photo album, the camping looks great!  A bit foggy but certainly a nice place to be.  Thanks for sharing them.  We have never served in the military so we cannot see it for ourselves, but I am thrilled to know that there are SOME perks that our Veterans receive to show some of our gratitude for the years of sacrifice our soilders and their families gave to us.  THANK YOU!!!  WE APPRECIATE YOU!!!

By the way, some thoughtless jerk posted an ad under comments on one of your photos :angry:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 18, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida





> try2findus - 8/18/2010  5:58 PM  By the way, some thoughtless jerk posted an ad under comments on one of your photos :angry:



Thanks! I deleted them.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

Hmmmmm so in other words, ANOTHER benefit a veteran can't use......


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida





> Bounder Boy - 8/18/2010  7:30 PM  Hmmmmm so in other words, ANOTHER benefit a veteran can't use......



Is is a benefit for Veteran's, my husband is a Veteran. Military campgrounds are restricted to career                      and retired military, disabled veterans, Department of Defense[COLOR= #006633 ! important]
	

[/COLOR]                      workers, and various others connected to active servicehttp://www.roadtripamerica.com/rv/Military-Campgrounds.htm# and                      their guests.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

Right, my point was that you either have to be Active, Retired or Disabled to be able to use the benefit. I have 16 yrs of military service, I do consider myself a Veteran, but because I do not fall into the above three groups, my understanding is that I cannot use this camping benefit. Am I wrong or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

You should be able to answer your question here Bounder Boy. http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/   I would think you would be able to use the cgs.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

answer should also be here http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/news-and-articles-mainmenu-2/16/232-authorized-use


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 19, 2010)

RE: Mayport, Florida



All I know is every time we stay at a Military campground we have to show our Military ID card. Also for the most part the campgrounds are located on base and you can't get on base without either a base sticker on your vehicle or proper ID.

BTW, we are now at Hurlburt Field and even though I had to use my ID to get on base to check in AND the girl recognized me from the last time I stayed here, she STILL ask to see my ID.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

I would think with all the terriost threats now they would ask for ID. Even had to show my ID yesterday to pick up the twin great grand daughters at Daycare. :laugh: Can I claim profiling.  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: Mayport, Florida

hello I am a veteran, and not retired military but DOD . I have to show my ID card and that I do not mine. I rather show it and live in peace than let someone who isn't connected in to do harm to some of the greatest people in the world, our military personnel. I do not get first picking at sites but that is Ok with me. I love to go to Destin MWR military camp ground in Destin FL.


----------



## ldabel (Jan 17, 2011)

RE: Mayport, Florida

Hollis,
You are right.  I will be in Destin Rec again this April 3-9, and back again June 19-25.  I spent a week at Mayport last June at Pelican Roost.  I really enjoyed watching the ships come and go.  However, I call Destin my home away from home.  They have really improved the place in the last few years.  The RV parking spaces are little tight and the WIFI is crap but I enjoy the location on the Bay.  The kids love the pool!

Larry
USA COL Ret.
2006 Holiday Rambler


----------

